# Ever Cracked a Rib?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seems I cracked two ribs, Saturday. That's what the doctor told me, today.

Don't cough, laugh, move quickly and definitely do not sneeze. Double up on antihistamines. Take no chance.

Doc: How'd you do this?
Me: Gardening.
Doc: What - Say that again?

:vs_laugh:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

When I had cracked ribs I slept in the recliner, sob trying to even get upright. Been a couple of months and I still feel tender. Old bones take longer to heal. Wish you the best. Tripped on the wood pile with arms full and no where or time to do anything else but fall.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Never had a cracked or broken rib but I heard they were painful. 

Good advise on not laughing or coughing or sneezing...but what about having a daily...ummm...for lack of a more polite term....having a "Sit Down" and taking your daily "constitutional"? Bet thats painful...Fiber might help.lain:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Never had a cracked or broken rib but I heard they were painful.
> 
> Good advise on not laughing or coughing or sneezing...but what about having a daily...ummm...for lack of a more polite term....having a "Sit Down" and taking your daily "constitutional"? Bet thats painful...Fiber might help.lain:


Funny you say that. Let's just say that we take things for granted. lain:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> When I had cracked ribs I slept in the recliner, sob trying to even get upright. Been a couple of months and I still feel tender. Old bones take longer to heal. Wish you the best. Tripped on the wood pile with arms full and no where or time to do anything else but fall.


I'm still sleeping in the bed but there's a lot of foul language when I get up.

Been a couple months and you still feel tender? Crap!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Its really not that bad.......only hurts when you breathe.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I cracked 2 under my right armpit. Not really pain now but can still feel where I took the blow.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I had bruised ribs and that wasn’t pleasant...that I got from some bare knuckle boxing when I was younger. 

Ice bath and hot tub if you can manage getting in and out..maybe not worth it though. You could invest in some bourbon


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

For those that have not enjoyed the experience, there is not much you can do. I asked the doc about wrapping me up, he said no, better you know your limits. They could give pain meds then you'd just think you were all better and make things worse.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I like the bourbon idea.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> I had bruised ribs and that wasn't pleasant...that I got from some bare knuckle boxing when I was younger.
> 
> Ice bath and hot tub if you can manage getting in and out..maybe not worth it though. You could invest in some bourbon


I've given up bourbon. I've decided I am too irresponsible for it.

The non-opioid painkillers don't work and the opioids make me itch like mad. I agreed on a muscle relaxer so the pain would stress out the muscles.
Then, she said I was taking a mandatory vacation from work for a week. Maybe longer. What?!? OK, I said. I wasn't worth a spit at work Monday and Tuesday. Still, I need to know what is going on!

I'm glad this didn't happen during a SHTF event. I'm worthless except for being someone who growls and cusses for no apparent reasons.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Now you all know why in PBR they all wear those vests.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Several at once. Playing frisbee football in the winter on frozen ground and a 200 pounder landed on top of me. I heard the crunch but continued to play. They asked me on my retirement physical, when I cracked my ribs and why was it not in my medical records? I said broken ribs would have grounded me until they healed, No thanks!


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I broke the first 7 on my right side when I was young.. Yep. sneezing, falling on ice, poopin, it all sucked. 20 years later I fell sideways onto a piece of construction equipment (long story) and although no re-broken ribs, I tore my liver. Hurt alot more than the ribs. Still can feel the scar tissue 4 years later. I bled out my liver for 3 days.

Good luck. it eventually gets better, not quickly enough.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

T-Man 1066 said:


> I broke the first 7 on my right side when I was young.. Yep. sneezing, falling on ice, poopin, it all sucked. 20 years later I fell sideways onto a piece of construction equipment (long story) and although no re-broken ribs, I tore my liver. Hurt alot more than the ribs. Still can feel the scar tissue 4 years later. I bled out my liver for 3 days.
> 
> Good luck. it eventually gets better, not quickly enough.


Torn liver? You win the HOLY CRAP! award!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I was going to say,"are you sh**ting me" You're lucky to be alive. WOW.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> Several at once. Playing frisbee football in the winter on frozen ground and a 200 pounder landed on top of me. I heard the crunch but continued to play. They asked me on my retirement physical, when I cracked my ribs and why was it not in my medical records? I said broken ribs would have grounded me until they healed, No thanks!


Interesting!
Yesterday, it took a lot of cyphering on how to get into the cockpit and reaching back to pull a circuit breaker was out of the question - even with copious amounts of cussing! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Broke more than one at a a time and not just once. Drinking to help with pain is a bad Idea. Leave the pain meds they should be saved for no other option. Good luck it will get better. Motorcycles are a blast. Even hitting the ground is exciting, for a short time then the pain.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> I was going to say,"are you sh**ting me" You're lucky to be alive. WOW.


Yea, I used to think I was tough... that hurt to sit, stand, crap, and if I did none of the above, i had muscle spasms for about 2 weeks that would make a real man cry.. yea it sucked. Only missed one day of work. I had a purple & yellow bruise from my armpit to below my belt line. Would not recommend it.. bleh


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I've broken ribs in quite a few places, none were fun. The floating ribs, in the back, side, near sternum; all separate instances. 

I've done a lot of crazy outside activities and also had jobs/work that were dangerous. I'm lucky not to be dead for motorcycle fun.

The worst time was when I also caught a cold that turned into mild pneumonia. I never went to the doctor for the ribs, until the coughing aggravated the pain so bad. He gave me antibiotics for the cold and some pain meds.

Coughing, sneezing, laughing should be avoided. If you can use your arms, to help get yourself up, that helps a lot getting around. Plan your moves. If you are going to need to use something, put in a place where trying to get to it don't hurt.

I did use booze at nights to get some sleep. Maybe not the best remedy, but sleep is important to healing most injuries and illness.

Hurts bad at first, then real sore a few weeks.

Hope you heal quick Denton.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

This thread grew legs quick..so I am too busy to read what yall said..but in the opionon of most experts is the pain from a broke rib is somewhere between childbirth and open heart surgery wihtout anesthisia. All us old boy scouts know the only relief comes from having the victim exhale fully and tying and official boy scout neckerchief around the effected area his her its circumfrence. Snug it up and tell them to breath again. A person who does that dont need as many pills probably. The ends of the bones is rubbing together is the problem child. Anchor em down. There ya go.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@Denton I'm glad I still have your address because I'm going to send you some flowers and a box of tampons. Man up! Couple cracked ribs, big deal. Back in my day we'd get a foot or ear lopped off and still go to school. I was once hit by a semi that burst into flames. Charred me from head to toe but I still made it home for dinner. Plus I stopped at the store to pick up some milk. So quit your pity party and go do something really painful like pass a stone or get your nuts slammed in the car door (don't ask). You kids today are soft. Disgusts me to no end!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> @Denton I'm glad I still have your address because I'm going to send you some flowers and a box of tampons. Man up! Couple cracked ribs, big deal. Back in my day we'd get a foot or ear lopped off and still go to school. I was once hit by a semi that burst into flames. Charred me from head to toe but I still made it home for dinner. Plus I stopped at the store to pick up some milk. So quit your pity party and go do something really painful like pass a stone or get your nuts slammed in the car door (don't ask). You kids today are soft. Disgusts me to no end!


First off, I am not a kid. I am your elder and you will show respect.
Secondly, do you remember when you attended that Cryptozoological convention and got raped by Nessie? You called me after you spent three days in the shower, scrubbing yourself raw. You whined and whined on the phone, complaining about how your mangina was aching. So now, you turn against me? Pfft.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Broken ribs are the gift that keeps on giving. You can look forward to months of pain, just pray they are healed up by cold and flu season. I broke a few along with my collar bone and thumb when I fell off a roof, thumb and clavicle were healed up in weeks, ribs not so much.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I busted 4 clean in half when a drunk ran head on into me. It hurt to breath or move. Not unbearable until I sneezed and the jagged edges punctured my left lung. Pneumothorax. It truly sucked.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I busted 4 clean in half when a drunk ran head on into me. It hurt to breath or move. Not unbearable until I sneezed and the jagged edges punctured my left lung. Pneumothorax. It truly sucked.


Crap! Four? Clean in two? Not unbearable?

OK. I am a wuss.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> First off, I am not a kid. I am your elder and you will show respect.
> Secondly, do you remember when you attended that Cryptozoological convention and got raped by Nessie? You called me after you spent three days in the shower, scrubbing yourself raw. You whined and whined on the phone, complaining about how your mangina was aching. So now, you turn against me? Pfft.


_Annie is backing out of the thread slowly._


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> _Annie is backing out of the thread slowly._


Back out if you like, but that means I won't tell you what happened to their lust-child. I'll just say it was put up for adoption to a couple in Arkansas. There might or might not be a hairy, aquatic creature residing in Lake Ouachita.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The key is just not to move. They don't tape them up or anything anymore you just have to bear through it. After I punctured the lung They cut into my chest cavity under my arm. Then they wrapped a chest tube around my lung. Wide awake, Owie.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Back out if you like, but that means I won't tell you what happened to their lust-child. I'll just say it was put up for adoption to a couple in Arkansas. There might or might not be a hairy, aquatic creature residing in Lake Ouachita.


OMGratious!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> First off, I am not a kid. I am your elder and you will show respect.
> Secondly, do you remember when you attended that Cryptozoological convention and got raped by Nessie? You called me after you spent three days in the shower, scrubbing yourself raw. You whined and whined on the phone, complaining about how your mangina was aching. So now, you turn against me? Pfft.


Only raping happening to me is by Nursey not Nessie and technically if I enjoy it you can't call it rape. Speaking of significant others I need to text Mrs. Denton and tell her to drop a stack of books behind you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> OMGratious!


Bitch; who told you who is my favorite band? You been talkin' to one of my ex-wives? The current one, maybe?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Only raping happening to me is by Nursey not Nessie and technically if I enjoy it you can't call it rape. Speaking of significant others I need to text Mrs. Denton and tell her to drop a stack of books behind you.


That ain't what Nessie said.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, never had broken ribs as I can recall. Broken nose, broken leg, and a broken toe, been sliced, and diced, folded and spindled, but nope, no broken ribs. 

Then again, I quite full contact gardening when I was still just a youngster. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Never unintentionally. I had open heart surgery last December and they cracked my sternum for that. Yeah, sneezing, coughing, breathing, it all hurt. All this with a 2 month old baby at the time. There were a couple late night feedings where I was literally trapped in the rocking chair. My wife put the baby in my arms so I could feed her then my wife went back to sleep. I was on lifting restrictions so had to have my wife also pick my daughter up to put her back in her crib. Trying to whisper loud enough to wake up my wife in the other room but not wake up the kiddo and my chest still hurt at 2:30am, not the most fun experience.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have broken a number of bones over the years from broken collar bone, broken fingers and even entered basic training with two toes still partially broken. All my breaks have been from doing dumb things and usually when drinking. Cracked a couple ribs about 20 years ago when I had been drinking and took a buddies son's dirt bike for a spin. Fell on my left side in some sand, not once, but twice. Hurt like heck for a while, but gutted through my PT test for the National Guard two weeks after injury.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I have broken a number of bones over the years from broken collar bone, broken fingers and even entered basic training with two toes still partially broken. All my breaks have been from doing dumb things and usually when drinking. Cracked a couple ribs about 20 years ago when I had been drinking and took a buddies son's dirt bike for a spin. Fell on my left side in some sand, not once, but twice. Hurt like heck for a while, but gutted through my PT test for the National Guard two weeks after injury.


Drinking and stupid friends with bad ideas can be detrimental to ones health and good nature. The phrase, "I bet you can't............" still makes me wince in pain.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Drinking and stupid friends with bad ideas can be detrimental to ones health and good nature. The phrase, "I bet you can't............" still makes me wince in pain.


Yep. The last bad break I had was breaking my right foot and ankle at the same time. I decided it was a good idea to try to ride wheelies on my mountain bike after having had a couple 13-14 beers. That one really hurt even one drunk.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have broken a few, the last time, I went to the chiropractor, never to the dr. 
That Chiro said "this will hurt", and she popped it back in. Amazingly, I could breath right, as soon as it lined back up.
Then they did "laser therapy" a few times.
I think it was the fastest heal up I have ever had. Just wished I woulda went in before the two weeks of misery.
And, yes, EVERY thing is a chore, taking a piss, lifting a drink, and wiping your own behind, is a constant "that F'ing hurts" reminder..


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Denton, I luvs me some Allman Bros Band!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Under the bruise is a broken collar bone along with some ribs. Deer hunting on a motorcycle is not a recommend way to get them.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Under the bruise is a broken collar bone along with some ribs. Deer hunting on a motorcycle is not a recommend way to get them.


Don't have to tell you, but broken collar bones pretty much takes a whole upper side of your body out of action.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Don't have to tell you, but broken collar bones pretty much takes a whole upper side of your body out of action.


I did ride the next day on one of my other bikes but need duct tape loop to hold throttle. We allowed it to fuse back over lapped rather than pinning it


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

14 years.still hurts sometimes.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I did ride the next day on one of my other bikes but need duct tape loop to hold throttle. We allowed it to fuse back over lapped rather than pinning it


I broke my collar bone and severely bruised my left upper thigh racing 3 wheelers just north of Albert Lee MN. I was 15, weighed all of 110lbs and was racing pro class first time.

Racing this 3 wheeler






(mine was really close to this) and I could not stick after 3 laps. Crashed hard on a jump when my arms could not take the pounding any more. God love my Dad for letting me try and failing.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Had one of them little gizmos rare up over backwards on me too. You need a four wheeler they are harder to make do that. Or the slingshots? with two Wheels on front and one on back might be good for that. Know they run fast. I would rather have an automatic transmission. 
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=polaris+sling+shot&t=ffnt&atb=v154-1&ia=videos&iax=videos&iai=4ZbL9xL66H0


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Several years ago when moving a number of cattle I got caught between the barn wall and a Holstein. I could hear the rib crack. hurt for a long time. @Denton I feel your pain.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Joe said:


> Several years ago when moving a number of cattle I got caught between the barn wall and a Holstein. I could hear the rib crack. hurt for a long time. @Denton I feel your pain.


A friend had his kneecap kicked off by a steer. First thing his Son did after getting his Father help was to put down the steer.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> @Denton, I luvs me some Allman Bros Band!


If only Duane had lived longer, no telling how much awesome music they would have made...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> If only Duane had lived longer, no telling how much awesome music they would have made...


Last time I saw them was around 2013? 2014? Their very last tour. It was at the Beacon in NYC. Great Venue. It's an old Art Deco style place from the 20's. Now we go see Tedeschi Trucks Band (Derek Trucks from the Allmans) in a month or so, they'll be coming around. Oteil Burbridge (from Allman Bros) is now with Dead & Comp. We saw him at Citi Field earlier this summer. Fun times. Hubs is into all that it so I tag along. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I broke my collar bone and severely bruised my left upper thigh racing 3 wheelers just north of Albert Lee MN. I was 15, weighed all of 110lbs and was racing pro class first time.
> 
> Racing this 3 wheeler
> View attachment 99777
> (mine was really close to this) and I could not stick after 3 laps. Crashed hard on a jump when my arms could not take the pounding any more. God love my Dad for letting me try and failing.


 My father gave me a lot of rope to use. But there were strings attached. Never missed a day of school 4th grade to graduation. Never missed a day of work, And not stepping on the lines of what you know is wrong. At 15 1/2 it was legal to ride 5 BH on the road. Buddy of mine and I rode the entire state of FL. on Honda 90cc's
Early day crashes racing or other wise were met with question of how I could have avoid them if I..... Dad knew I was a trill seeker and used his had to guide it rather than crush it.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

I've found ice baths help the best, bourbon can be used to supplement the healing of an ice bath. Had a tree that just about blew apart at the stump on me, jumped up caught me despite me moving back. Ice bath twice a day, Ibuprofen by the handful and bourbon by the day's discretion. I used to use a water tank for cattle, sometimes I'd even put a snorkle on and completely submerge.


----------

